# out of interest how long...



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all, justy a quickie question.
was wondering how long the side effects of clomid, puregon and pregnal take to ware off? i was basted back on the 6th march (having IUI) and got -ve on 20th and again last week (was told to do re test due to unusual AF)
i felt ill through out the tx, with sickness, bloating, sore (.)(.) etc and it still hasnt eased. in fact its getting worse, the smell of coffee a lit cigarette   even going any where in the car is a risky thing. im desperate to get back to normal before IUI starts again.
has anyone else felt really rough weeks after tx?
cheers Corrina


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I cant help I'm afraid but will be grateful of any replies that you get.  I asked a similar question on here a few days ago.  We had out first failed ICSI on 16th March and I still feel a bit rough.  Its wearing off slowly but I still have some cramps and mild nausea.  Still feel tired.  I was on pretty much the same medication as you so would love to hear from anyone who can tell us when it will wear off!

Tracy xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi tracey,
ive even tried phoning my cons but its an answer phone all the time  
fingers crossed someone should have soem know how!
take care
Corrina


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

We;ve got our follow up appointment on Friday so I'll ask.  have loads of headaches.  is that normal!!

T xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

tracey, good luck with appointment hope all goes well   
ive had headaches continually. worse this week but my 2 kids are off on easter break, and it wouldnt be school hols if they werent trying to kill each other LOUDLY!   suffering with dizzyness aswell. have to do everything in slow motion!
take care. 
C xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

me too!  I got all dizzy today during a lesson (I'm a teacher) and had to sit down.  getting beyond a joke all this!

T xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, Ive been popping into your message every now and then, Im feeling the same, I had icsi on 6th March and tested negative on 19th March and i still feel rough, i feel slightly nauseaous every morning and feel really tired.  I had my follow on last wednesday and didnt mention it to the cons as he was an a**s hole.... 
told me that Care had done their job perfectly and what an earth had I done when I had got home after et! Talk about boosting your morale!

let me know how you get on with your follow ups!

Coxy.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG thats appauling. are you making a complaint. the cheeky a$$h0!e  
i havnt heard back from my cons yet. think shes on another break. lucky moo!
take care
hope you feel better soon.
Corrina


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Corrina,

Did think about it, but then decided whats the point, hes only temporary whilst my usual cons is on maternity leave - thats a joke.

He's basically wrote me off now, so Im waiting to see my nhs cons in May who is a marvellous chap.

Coxy.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

How insensitive.  Its at a time when you need support, not to feel worse!!

Hos u guys feeling now?  I had a lovely 11 hour sleep last night.  Went to bed feeling sick.  Not feeling too bad today apart from the usual headache.  I naively thought that after the ICSI failed I'd feel ok in a few days.  I think I'd prepared myself for feeling ill during the cycle so much that I didnt think about afterwards.

Tracy xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Pickle,

Im still feeling rough, i wake up every morning feeling queasy and dizzy and tired.  I reckon it must be all the drugs we've all had, i felt strangely elated the day after i found out the ivf hadnt worked, almost on a high and i thought I was just coping with stuff, then someone said be prepared to come down from the high, and yep, 2 days later, i hit rock bottom! Im still getting my off days!

Coxy.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi tracey, hi coxy,
im not to bad, but could be kids arguing taking my mind off stuff! still getting a strange taste in mouth, nearly fell off of bed last night as room started spinning when i went to get up. im also still having issues with traveling in the the car. ive even done another test "just incase" and guess what it was a bloomin duff one!  no lines no nothing  AAARRRGGGHHH!   
ive had the bad days, crying till my eyes are so sore, anything could set me off (even a form i was filling in for the council set me off!) my friend sent me a beautiful pic of her 18month old son and that was it, off again wailing "hes so lovely WWWAAAHHH" sure my neighbour think im a fruit loop! 
it can only get better i suppose  
take care all 
C xxx


----------



## Jada&#039;s Mummy (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all,
I've just started reading ths message board and it's fascinating. I've only just started my 1st ivf cycle, started stimming yestrdy after takin DR injections for 2weeks which I am also still doing. But, I have had the worst headache since last friday now, I feel dizzy and sick when I eat. I too hadn't thought about after the treatment and was willing it to go quick (whether bfp/bfn) as side-effects are gettin me down, big time. I've had to have days off work where I'm soooo drained of energy even though I am getting plenty of sleep, and my body aches all time!! I can't believe this is just a taster of what's to come!
Hope everyone starts to feel better soon!!

Sharon-L  xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Sharon

Firstly best of luck with your ivf,  

I got a headache during my 2 week wait and was advised to take parcetamol regularly and make sure i wasnt dehydrated.

Get plenty of rest during your 2 ww and take it easy, dont over do it.

oh and drink plenty of water, its meant to help make the follies grow!!!

Good luck

Julia x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi sharon,
good luck with the ivf tx   

i drank loads of water and pinapple juice on 2ww and tried to take it easy although not always possible, 
as coxy says dont over do things, make sure you get lots of pampering!  

take care
hope you feel better soon, although judging by our experiences so far it takes a while for the meds to get out of the system 
Corrina


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Good luck with your IVF.

I'm gonna ask the doc tomorrow about all this.  I am feeling better so I reckon its just a matter of time but will check.  had to run to the toilet during a lesson this morning cos was so convinced I was gonna be sick.  Theres also a bug going around school so it could be just that of course.  

T xx


----------

